# sbe problems



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i recently bought a sbe 2 and have no complaint except when the guns empty you know how your suspose to just push the little black button on the side of the gun to close the action when its locked back that button doesnt work for me i have to push the thing that flips the shell up down with my finger to release the action how do i fix this problem


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

trapper_2 said:


> i recently bought a sbe 2 and have no complaint except when the guns empty you know how your suspose to just push the little black button on the side of the gun to close the action when its locked back that button doesnt work for me i have to push the thing that flips the shell up down with my finger to release the action how do i fix this problem


Try this website.

http://www.benelliusa.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=17


----------

